# Thermacell refills



## dobenator (Mar 20, 2011)

I know how to refill thermacell butane bottles. Does anyone know how to refresh the insect repellant scent pads?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## donald-f (Mar 21, 2011)

soak in insect repellant of your choice...... duh


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 27, 2011)

I bumped it up in the hunting forum.


----------

